# COuld you recommend me a snail? Requirements in thread text



## Thrills24 (11 Jan 2015)

So far I've only had 3 types of snail in my tank. Apple, Zebra, and pests. Zebra\nerite Would leave long lasts eggs everywhere. The apple would eat my Pogostemon helferi and I'm pretty sure the pest snail was a-sexual. 

I'm rebooting my planted 40 gallon and would really like to draw on the knowledge of you guys in purchasing my next snail(s) my ideal requirements are as follows...

Non A sexual
Colourful
Doesn't attack plants 
Medium size (I consider apple snails as large)

Any help would be fantastic.

Cheers.


----------



## Sarpijk (11 Jan 2015)

Get some carnivorous assassin snails 'clea helena'. They are the only ones that fid the description as far as I know. They require some type of protein food and they won't clean up algae. 

Of course you should specify what type o snails you refer to as pests? Is it physa snails? mts? ramshorn maybe?  IMHO ramshorn snails look great, do nota attack plants and they don't reproduce like rabbits unless you overfeed.


----------



## Thrills24 (11 Jan 2015)

The pests were the little flat ramshorn snails (clear shell orange body) but esha gastroplex did a number on them and that was some time ago. 

To be clear I no longer have any pest snails. I only mentioned them to show my inexperience with snails. Also, I know snails will attack certain plants if hungry some shrimp do that too. The main concern really is that they don't reproduce a-sexually.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Jan 2015)

Never kept them but I thought these looked quite nice ( someone told me what they were but unfortunately I've forgotten).


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Jan 2015)

here's the identification from Darrel and Edvet:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/snail-identification.33588/


----------



## Michael W (11 Jan 2015)

Tylo Snails are really nice. However, they will require hard water and high ph or else their shells will degrade quite easily compared to your average snails. There were also reports that some tylos will readily go after plants, there are some conflicting observations regarding this though.

A dedicated Sulawesi setup would be amazing.


----------



## EnderUK (11 Jan 2015)

I have two Tylomelania spp (the yellow Sulawesi snails), and it's hard to say if they actively eat the plants in my tank. They will simply plow through the substrate and anything that gets in their way is thrown to the side.They seemed to cause quite a bit of damage to my dwarf sag but I think this is simply mechanical damage as they climb on to the leaves and their weight breaks the leaf, the leaves will then break off mid growth. Great snails to have with lots of personality (for a snail) if you don't mind the carnage they cause.

When I'm not injecting CO2 my water sits at about ph8 which is perfect for these snails and keeps their shells nice and black. They also like quite a high temperature, I keep the tank they are in at 25-26 degree which is on the low side for them.


----------



## Thrills24 (11 Jan 2015)

Hey guys

Thanks for the info. Tylo\trumpet snails are not contenders I'm afraid. For me they are too large and as EnderUK mentioned they do a little damage. But still suggestions are welcomed here.


----------



## Mick.Dk (11 Jan 2015)

- I suppose you allready know, that the ramshorns come in a quite wide variety of colours......and don't eat (healthy) plants.


----------



## Thrills24 (11 Jan 2015)

Mick.Dk said:


> - I suppose you allready know, that the ramshorns come in a quite wide variety of colours......and don't eat (healthy) plants.



Aren't ramshors A-sexual and reproduce without the need of a mate?


----------



## Michael W (11 Jan 2015)

Thrills24 said:


> Aren't ramshors A-sexual and reproduce without the need of a mate?



Yes but as long as you don't overfeed, their population remains manageable.


----------



## tim (11 Jan 2015)

Why do you want snails ? If part of a clean up crew for algae Rams are great IMO they won't fare well in softwater or co2 injected tanks IMO, as stated they don't reproduce to fast if they aren't over fed.


----------



## Thrills24 (11 Jan 2015)

Michael W said:


> Yes but as long as you don't overfeed, their population remains manageable.



A-Sexual snails are a no go for me but I do appreciate the help and suggestions 



tim said:


> Why do you want snails ? If part of a clean up crew for algae Rams are great IMO they won't fare well in softwater or co2 injected tanks IMO, as stated they don't reproduce to fast if they aren't over fed.



Part of a clean up crew. Rams wouldn't be an option because of pressurized CO2 and softwater.


----------



## mr. luke (11 Jan 2015)

Neripteron snails are a species that fit your bill.
Most require brackish water for development of eggs/young and they are very strict on surfaces they live on. The pnly time mine touch the sand is when they move to another hard surface to feed. The only plants they will reat on will be ones with leaves larger than the shell as they anchor down when threatened, something they cannot do on sand or smaller leaves.

Brotia sp. are another interesting group of snails. They will eat uneaten food but rarely touch algae imo.

There are others but you are very unlikely to find them for sale anywhere. 

We have a few natives from chalk streams (extremely calcium rich) and others from very soft, calcium poor water but be sure they are not protected.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2015)

Hi all, 
There is a very restricted range of snails that do well in soft water long term, the only one I can think of is Malaysian Trumpet Snail, and even they need some alkalinity. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Jan 2015)

Thrills24 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Thanks for the info. Tylo\trumpet snails are not contenders I'm afraid. For me they are too large and as EnderUK mentioned they do a little damage. But still suggestions are welcomed here.



Brotia Pagodula? Nice ones, but not colorful


----------



## Edvet (12 Jan 2015)

I swear by trumpet snails, i have been plagued by large amounts but this can be managed, I need them in my substrate.


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Jan 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> Brotia Pagodula? Nice ones, but not colorful



Looks nice on macro by the way 

Snails by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## TallDragon (12 Jan 2015)

What about Planorbella duryi red?  very cool looking little red snail.


----------



## TallDragon (12 Jan 2015)

Or check out the Faunus sp. (cappuccino snail). Does not reproduce according to other forum. http://www.shrimpnow.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9144


----------



## Thrills24 (12 Jan 2015)

TallDragon said:


> What about Planorbella duryi red?  very cool looking little red snail.





viktorlantos said:


> Looks nice on macro by the way
> 
> Snails by viktorlantos, on Flickr



These are absolutely stunning. I'll do a search later but if any of you know of stores which sell both or either please pass on that info. 

I really appreciate the help here guys so please keep those suggestions coming.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2015)

Hi all, 
I've got plenty of _Planorbella duryi_ "Red" (Seminole Ramshorn Snail). 

I like them, they do a great job of browsing off young BBA, but I only started with one. 

The other problem is that they don't so very well in soft water, and all my larger ones are now white and extremely fragile shelled.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Thrills24 (12 Jan 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got plenty of _Planorbella duryi_ "Red" (Seminole Ramshorn Snail).
> 
> I like them, they do a great job of browsing off young BBA, but I only started with one.
> ...



Are they available for purchase?


----------



## Edvet (13 Jan 2015)

dw1305 said:


> they don't so very well in soft water


 Would a piece of cuttlebone hidden somewhere in the tank 1) influence the water 2) be able to provide the snails with some calcium?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jan 2015)

Hi all,





Thrills24 said:


> Are they available for purchase?


PM me your address and I'll post some. It will be £4 to cover postage. If you want any floaters etc. I can put them in the package as well.


Edvet said:


> Would a piece of cuttlebone hidden somewhere in the tank 1) influence the water 2) be able to provide the snails with some calcium?


Cuttlebone or Oyster Shell Grit will raise dGH and dKH and it is the dietary calcium that the snails need to build their shell, so it helps with shell formation at the mantle edge. 

The problem comes in the older shell whorls, where calcium carbonate isn't being actively laid down. There is an explanation here: <"Seeking advice........">.

Any snails from hard, or brackish (sea water is alkaline and calcium rich), water will die fairly quickly in soft water, as they've evolved in an environment where calcium and carbonates are always available. In Europe there have attempts to use changes in the assemblage of Fresh-water Mussels as an index of acidification (from "acid rain"). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (13 Jan 2015)

Thx Darrel


----------

